# What do you do with your competition certificates?



## Bryan (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes, I know it would be great if competitions could offer really cool prizes, but cost is a factor.

So what do you do with the certificates you get? If you don't win, what would you do with one if you did?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 18, 2010)

I keep them in a box with some other cubing comp stuff.

ZOMG IN 2006 I WON 3 GOLDEN CUBES!!!!


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 18, 2010)

I got one once, but it was taken away.


----------



## RyanO (Sep 18, 2010)

Put it in a stack with the others.

I got an A-V for winning pyra at Indiana that I use for OH.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Sep 18, 2010)

I put away the real ones after I photocopy them. I put the photocopies on my wall. There is currently 16 certificates on my wall.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 18, 2010)

I only have one... I put it with my cube stuff.


----------



## joey (Sep 18, 2010)

My mum collects them


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Sep 18, 2010)

Take a picture of one, post it on FB, photo copy one, hang the real one in a frame on the wall.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll never ever win one on account of me failing so hard, but if such a miracle were to occur, I would probably hang it up at work or in my room.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 18, 2010)

folder.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a binder with every certificate inside it's own plastic sheet protector. I thought I was crazy by doing it, but it turns out Sam Boyles happens to do the exact same thing .


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 18, 2010)

joey said:


> My mum collects them


Same.

The rest, I keep strewn about to create an art piece someday.


----------



## XXGeneration (Sep 18, 2010)

If I had one, I'd know


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 18, 2010)

mine are scattered all over various places.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL why does everyone care so much. Photocopy them? lolol


----------



## marthaurion (Sep 18, 2010)

i put them somewhere then forget where they are


----------



## Dave Campbell (Sep 18, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> I have a binder with every certificate inside it's own plastic sheet protector. I thought I was crazy by doing it, but it turns out Sam Boyles happens to do the exact same thing .



I do that, too. How funny.


----------



## Dene (Sep 18, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> I have a binder with every certificate inside it's own plastic sheet protector. I thought I was crazy by doing it, but it turns out Sam Boyles happens to do the exact same thing .



Mine is full, so my certificates sit on a stack in my wardrobe on top of the folder


----------



## blah (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine tend to end up in places like Jim's tub or Carson's car.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Sep 18, 2010)

I DON'T HAVE ANY CERTIFICATES BAWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Ernie Pulchny (Sep 18, 2010)

I frame my certificates and hang them on the wall in my room.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 18, 2010)

Dave Campbell said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > I have a binder with every certificate inside it's own plastic sheet protector. I thought I was crazy by doing it, but it turns out Sam Boyles happens to do the exact same thing .
> ...



Me too!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Sep 18, 2010)

I only have three and they're just hanging out by my cube stuff.


----------



## theace (Sep 18, 2010)

We don't get certificates for cubing here 

But for all my other certificates, I put them in a folder and file them


----------



## Weston (Sep 18, 2010)

They're just in a pile in my room. Every time I see them I think about putting them on the wall, but then I remember that its hard to get straight.


----------



## LarsN (Sep 18, 2010)

I keep them in stacks, somewhere. Only I have the one I'm most proud of framed and hanging in the living room. Currently it is the 3x3x3 avg that I got national champion with this year


----------



## CubeX (Sep 18, 2010)

*Useless Certificates!*

I've only won one certificate, which was 1st, for Rubik's Magic. But i don't put it anywhere because it was a 1.64 avg. 

I don't care about certificates that are not considered to be that _'great of an achievement'_. It's just rubik's magic. If i came 1st in 3x3x3, then i would definitely put it somewhere with great recognition.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Sep 18, 2010)

I keep them in a filing cabinet, inside the folder that I keep all the yellow copies of my scoresheets (I think they're yellow anyway, I'm not at home atm to go look).


----------



## Kian (Sep 18, 2010)

Honestly, all of them are in the garbage when I get home. It's just that they're flimsy and easier to throw away then save somewhere, I guess.


----------



## Kenneth (Sep 18, 2010)

I woted other but most I have I keep in a stack. Other becuse I have a few that I got in Finland that I forgot to bring when I left the competition. I don't know what happen to them and honestly I never asked if someone took them or if they just got into some paper basket at the site :/


----------



## joey (Sep 18, 2010)

One time Lars gave me some certificates that were 2 years old 

I gave them to him after the competition to keep in a folder (so they wouldn't ge toooo mashed) and forgot to take them back. Then 2 years later I get them


----------



## IamWEB (Sep 18, 2010)

I have one. It's framed and hanging on the wall behind my bed, right beside the one medal I also got. 

Both are for 2x2x2. <3



waffle=ijm said:


> folder.



Blind?


----------



## TMOY (Sep 18, 2010)

Mine usually get stacke with the rest of my cubing-relaed stuff.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 18, 2010)

I have 1 certificate, which was 2nd in 2x2 at Aus Nationals 2010. I voted hanging on the wall, but mine is really on my shelf, _resting against_ the wall. If I get more (probably just for 2x2), then I will probably put them in a folder.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 18, 2010)

I *almost *have enough to use them for wallpaper. And by the time I will actually have walls again, I *should *have enough


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 18, 2010)

AvGalen said:


> I *almost *have enough to use them for wallpaper. And by the time I will actually have walls again, I *should *have enough



With 63 competitions, that doesn't surprise me. 

So, you're still on your big trip? I was following your travel blog, but it really confused me, and suddenly stopped being updated... :confused:


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 18, 2010)

I usually give them to Lars to put in his folder thingy/magazine and so I guess he has them for a while, then I take custody and they end up in various piles around my house. I could put them on the wall but really there is no need for people to know that I always come 2nd/3rd at everything and am never a winner


----------



## Yes We Can! (Sep 18, 2010)

theace said:


> We don't get certificates for cubing here



I thought, there was a WCA rule that said that there have to be certificates?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 18, 2010)

Yes said:


> theace said:
> 
> 
> > We don't get certificates for cubing here
> ...



Yeah at least for first place I think...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 18, 2010)

They're somewhere around here...


----------



## bluecloe45 (Sep 18, 2010)

i have 0


----------



## Carrot (Sep 18, 2010)

qqwref said:


> Dave Campbell said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickJameson said:
> ...



Me too!


----------



## Bryan (Sep 18, 2010)

CharlieCooper said:


> Yes said:
> 
> 
> > theace said:
> ...



No, the rule is "6d)	Organisation teams of competitions should have (at least) certificates for all category winners, signed by the leader of the organisation team and by the WCA delegate."

Because of "should", it doesn't make it a hard requirement.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I'd maybe hang them somewhere if they were on harder paper (I know the ones I printed were terrible), for some reason the one I got at NE open was on printer paper, and all the other ones were on hard paper...


----------



## Forte (Sep 19, 2010)

They're all back in Vancouver probably on the wall or something.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 19, 2010)

On the wall.


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 19, 2010)

Certificates in a stack. All of my medals are hanging on the doorknob to my closet. It's noisy.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 19, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Certificates in a stack. All of my medals are hanging on the doorknob to my closet. It's noisy.


 
Show off.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Sep 19, 2010)

Kind of cool that some people hang it up on the wall. It's nice to know that certificates are appreciated since they are an extra pain to make when organizing a competition. When I make them for my competitions, I use good quality paper. Some people don't realize that nice certificates cost a good bit of cash.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 19, 2010)

I hang it because it's rare for a cuber like me


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 19, 2010)

I pin mine to the wall... but it's the smallest friking wall ever, so If I were to ever get another, Id need a new wall.


----------



## Erik (Sep 20, 2010)

Away with them! I burned some after Benelux 2010 actually (hooorible results) and gave some away... 
But most of them are on the stack in a closet somewhere


----------



## shelley (Sep 22, 2010)

When we attend the same competition and win stuff, I trade certificates with Chris Dzoan. So I have a couple of OH awards and Chris has some BLD awards. It's funny because I suck at OH and Chris hasn't gotten a BLD success in competition since 2006.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 22, 2010)

Erik said:


> Away with them! I burned some after Benelux 2010 actually (hooorible results) and gave some away...
> But most of them are on the stack in a closet somewhere


 
Certificate smoke, must smell good


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 22, 2010)

I kept all of mine, in the order I got them. Once my mom suprised me and got all of them covered in plastic, it looks nice. 



Erik said:


> Away with them! I burned some after Benelux 2010 actually (hooorible results) and gave some away...


 


krnballerzzz said:


> It's nice to know that certificates are appreciated since they are an extra pain to make when organizing a competition. When I make them for my competitions, I use good quality paper. Some people don't realize that nice certificates cost a good bit of cash.



I don't think it is cool, Erik. Not what you do with the certificate, but the fact that you tell everyone. As Kandrew said it is an extra effort to make it for the organizers, it's not like toilet paper or tissues. On the other hand think about the people who hasn't got any of them, and want one. It's not a good motivation now, is it?


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 22, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> I don't think it is cool, Erik. Not what you do with the certificate, but the fact that you tell everyone. As Kandrew said it is an extra effort to make it for the organizers, it's not like toilet paper or tissues. On the other hand think about the people who hasn't got any of them, and want one. It's not a good motivation now, is it?



Exactly. I wouldn't burn my one certificate, even though it has someone else's name on it, then mine written next to it.


----------



## KboyForeverB (Sep 22, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Exactly. I wouldn't burn my one certificate, even though it has someone else's name on it, then mine written next to it.


 
Mwhaha! my name, that doesn't have anything about me now does it. i got 4 certificates and i respect them greatly


----------



## ExoCorsair (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a few that my mother framed on a shelf back home, with the rest of my puzzles.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Sep 22, 2010)

I put them in a binder.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Sep 22, 2010)

Mine are usually lost somewhere among Chester's. Probably in a city dump somewhere.


----------



## whauk (Sep 22, 2010)

i have 3 hanging on the wall over my bed. the rest is somewhere in munich...


----------



## Escher (Sep 22, 2010)

I made a rather fetching jacket.


----------

